# Early retirement



## SET (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband and I are looking to take early retirement and move to a warm climate. We are currently expats who live in France on the French/Swiss/German border.
Cyprus is top of our list at the moment. 
Can any of you, who have personal experience, advise me what activites there are for young retired folks and where it would be best to move to? There are lots of property ads fro Paphos area but is this the best area? Thanks!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Retiered in Paphos*



SET said:


> My husband and I are looking to take early retirement and move to a warm climate. We are currently expats who live in France on the French/Swiss/German border.
> Cyprus is top of our list at the moment.
> Can any of you, who have personal experience, advise me what activites there are for young retired folks and where it would be best to move to? There are lots of property ads fro Paphos area but is this the best area? Thanks!


Hard to say .Paphos is for us , lots to do if you wish.Ilike the smaller villages nr by ,but still handy for shops docs banks ect.Best bet is to go over for a long holiday look around see where is right for you
A lot of retierd go for winter in holiday lets that do good deals if you stay for a month or more.
all the best.Tricia


----------



## SET (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that advice. I think we'll take a few long holidays there to get a feel for all the areas. You sound happy, so that's a good start!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

well will be when we get there for good very soon .
We had hoils there for years bought a newbuild 1bed apartment in Paphos,2004 get on lader use when can &let out good as you can walk to harbour &old town small complex.We will keep letting it &get something for us ,cant wait.
tricia
ps in my pic


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have lived just outside Paphos for 4 years and for us this is the place to be.
We often have to go to the other areas with clients and I am always happy to be back 'home' in Paphos. It is greener and more attractive than some other areas. 
The climate in the this corner of Cyprus is milder in the winter but cooler and less humid in the summer that some other parts of Cyprus. 
It is for this reason that it is an all year round resort and there is something to even in the winter.
There are many places of interest in this area, always somewhere to go something to see.

Good luck with your move.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

hope to join you very soon veronica
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know you wont regret it Tricia.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I expect you have seen some of the other threads on the best place to live. We live in Alethriko, close to Larnaca. My husband and I chose this area because we didn't like Paphos, its too touristy (personal opinion), Limassol is too much of a sprawl and Nicosia, well it's a city and we didn't want that. We looked at the Paralimni area which has recently had a lot of money put into building the infrastructure, new hospital, new roads, some cheap property in surrounding villages... but then decided we liked Larnaca.

Larnaca a big enough town to have what you need, without being too big. It has a big, active, expat community and its not too busy even in peak tourist season. There's lots going on, it has a strong Cypriot culture and the weather is good too. Because it is on the coast Larnaca has good cooling breezes in the summer. I haven't noticed a problem with humidity on all the occasions we have been here. And of course you have the airport (as does Paphos).

But then everyone wants something different out of life so I agree, come over and have a good look for yourself... but do keep an open mind because there is something for everyone here in Cyprus


----------



## SET (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. 
We've just come back from a holiday in Paphos and although we liked it I wondered if all Cyprus was that touristy. 
Can anyone tell me what sort of clubs or activites there are for expats in their area. We want a slower pace of life but also remain active!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends which area of Paphos.
If you want to get away from the tourist areas there are lots of lovely quiet villages on the outskirts.
We have lived here for 4 years and as we are in a village just outside the town we have found we have the best of both worlds.
We rarely go the tourist areas but always find plenty to do in what little spare time we have.
If you spent your holiday in town and did not get out to see the surrounding areas then you missed the best parts.
There is an expats club in Paphos which has lots of activities going on and also offeres a lot of useful information.

This is a link to their website 
The United Kingdom Citizens Association Cyprus - Home Page


----------



## SET (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that. We did travel around a bit but I'd like to visit when it's not so hot so that we can really see the area.
Thanks for the link too.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Just to add to what Veronica says, there is a branch of the UK Citizens Association in Larnaca too.

Regards
Babs


----------



## SET (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks. Do they have a website I could look at?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I'm not sure. I suppose there would be a link on the one Veronica gave you


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Try Renting*

Why not try renting for 6 + months ( i choose to rent as it so cheap £300 p.m. can get very nice 2+ House ) , I tend to find Paphos rather ' touristy ' and stay near Polis which has a nice friendly feel to it  

Mike


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

*Early retirement to Cyprus*

Expats, by definition, are usually older, retired people. However, Cyprus is excellent for all ages. We live (for 3 years) near Polis, which is a relatively remote area in the Paphos district. Paphos is only 40 minutes away, life is quiet, relatively cheap & we can choose our friends & acquaintances from all age groups.
PS We get refuse collection every day except Sunday. Often they collect also on the way back ! All for less than 100 euros per year !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeterJWall said:


> Expats, by definition, are usually older, retired people. However, Cyprus is excellent for all ages. We live (for 3 years) near Polis, which is a relatively remote area in the Paphos district. Paphos is only 40 minutes away, life is quiet, relatively cheap & we can choose our friends & acquaintances from all age groups.
> PS We get refuse collection every day except Sunday. Often they collect also on the way back ! All for less than 100 euros per year !



If we werent running a business Polis is the place we would be too.
It is far less touristy than Paphos and greener and has better beaches.
When I talk about Paphos as against other areas I mean the Paphos district which includes Polis and Latsi and all the villages in between.
We have our house for sale and when we get a buyer we will be moving to one of the villages halfway between Paphos and Polis. That way we will have about 20-30 drive in opposite directions, so not too far to drive to Paphos for business purposes and not too far to Polis when we want to chill out.
Perfect


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

PeterJWall, 
I have to disagree about your definition of Expats. An Expat is someone who no longer lives in their country of birth. Anyone of any age can be an expat. I am not of retirement age and I am an Expat as is my husband and if you look on the Expat forum I would say the majority of questions are from people who are of working age who want to be expats!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> PeterJWall,
> I have to disagree about your definition of Expats. An Expat is someone who no longer lives in their country of birth. Anyone of any age can be an expat. I am not of retirement age and I am an Expat as is my husband and if you look on the Expat forum I would say the majority of questions are from people who are of working age who want to be expats!


I completely agree with you on that Babs.
My husband and I are expats but not of retirement age, we have a business here.
The fact that we no longer live in the UK is what makes us expats not our age.


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi
No need to get picky about strict definition of "expat".
Of course there are many of us below standard retirement age who have escaped "modern Britain". But you must agree that in general terms most expats are at or above standard retirement age. The lifestyle suits all ages.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been an expat since I was 31 years old....hardly retirement age! I've been to many countries throughout the world and lived in the Middle East until recently; I'd say most expats I met were in the 25-45 age bracket.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Peterjwall, 
I didn't mean to come across as picky, sorry. 

I wouldn't want people to think that this forum is aimed at the 60+ group because it is called Expat forum. It is intended to help provide information for anyone of any age, not just retired people.

Of the many Expats that I know here in the Larnaca area, only one couple is over UK retirement age. They represent less than 1% of my circle of acquaintants. So I disagree, from my experience generally they aren't at or over retirement age. However that may not be true of other countries. 

Babs


----------

